# Hjemme-LAN, NGT og installere gentoo...

## Epcylon

Etter å ha brukt RedHat og Mandrake har jeg nå blitt lei av all den dritten som blir installert, uten at jeg har noen oversikt over hva, hvor osv. så jeg tenkte jeg skulle prøve gentoo...

Men, installere gentoo er litt mer komplisert enn RH og Mandrake...  :Smile: 

Installasjonsguiden på gentoo sidene er ganske bra, men jeg har et problem (som jeg forøvrig ikke hadde med de to andre)

Jeg har 3 maskiner stående i et LAN, min XP boks for spilling, fars w2k boks og da min lille linuxmaskin... Samme LAN er også plugget inn i adsl-modemet (Netopia) fra NextGenTel.

NGT bruker så vidt jeg kan skjønne ikke PPPoE, og det skaper litt problemer.

adsl-setup, som man skal kjøre iflg installasjonsguiden, forventer at det er PPPoE. Dersom jeg bare hopper over det skrittet, og går rett på net-setup, så få jeg kontakt med alle maskinene på mitt LAN, jeg får tilogmed kontakt med modemet. Men jeg får ikke kontakt ut i den store vide verden...

Som dere sikkert skjønner, så er dette ukjent territorium for meg, så jeg er litt fortapt når det gjelder hva jeg skal gjøre videre...

Noen andre NGT-kunder der ute som kjører gentoo...?  :Smile: 

----------

## Epcylon

Ok, dere trenger ikke vri hodene deres lenger... av en eller annen grunn som jeg ikke helt forstår så funker det nå...   :Confused: 

----------

## kybber

Hvis du finner ut av hva som var trikset for å få det til å virke, så si gjerne fra. Bestilte NGT for ei uke siden...  :Smile: 

----------

## Luguber

Trikset er så vidt jeg vet å skrive følgende i  /etc/conf.d/net

<kode>

	iface_eth0="dhcp"

</kode>

Ellers er det bare å kommentere ut resten hvis du ikke har flere nettverkskort. Værre har det ikke vært på de NGT oppsettene jeg har gjort i allefall.

----------

## jodal

Netopia-sakene til NextGenTel er egentlig en ADSL-router, ikke modem. Den kobler selv til NGT og forteller alle de andre maskinene på nettverket om de riktige instillingene over DHCP, som Luguber sa.

Forøvrig bruker NGT PPPoATM. Hvorfor vet jeg ikke.

----------

